# Towing A 280Rs With 07 Tahoe - Possible?



## H. Russell (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi. I'm new to this forum but I've been lurking around the edges. I have a 2007 Chevy Tahoe two wheeled drive. I have been offered a great deal on an Outback 280RS which fits the bill for exactly what I was looking for. I go to Bluegrass festivals, etc and carry an electric golf cart with me. The 280's garage is perfect for this. I could post all the weights but I'm sure you know them. I think I know the answer to this question before I ask it but, can I safely tow a 280RS with the Tahoe.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers!

I found the following online for the Tahoe:
- Tow rating: 7,200 lbs
- Wheelbase: 116 inches

The 280 RS:
Length: 32'
Ship Weight: 6,500 lbs
Add Battery, propane tanks, your 'stuff': 1000 lbs
Expected weight, not including golf cart: 7,500 lbs.
Couldn't find hitch weight, but 10-15% of 7,500 is likely over the hitch weight of the Tahoe, not including a relatively heavy golf cart loaded into the front of the 280.

"Rule of Thumb": Be no more than 80% of your tow capacity.
"Wheelbase guideline": 110" wheelbase can tow a 20'TT. For each 4" of additional wheelbase, you can tow another foot of trailer (this assumes ALOT and is a guideline only...you CAN safely tow longer than this guide with proper hitches, common sense, etc, but there is a limit).

Overall thought: Personally, I wouldn't do it as you will be over your weight limits without using the TT for its desired purpose.

Is a new TV an option? Even the new-to-us market has some really good offerings.

Others may chime in here, but I think the answers will be similar. Good luck with your decisions!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

X2 here. I had a 28RSDS (1' shorter) and a F150 (technically more towing capacity). It was not a good setup. I would strongly recommend more truck.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> X2 here. I had a 28RSDS (1' shorter) and a F150 (technically more towing capacity). It was not a good setup. I would strongly recommend more truck.


X2

Carey


----------



## H. Russell (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for your replies and help. I pretty much had done the research and figured the 280 is too big for the Tahoe. Unfortunately, I just bought the Tahoe and don't want another truck. I guess I'll have to drop back to the 230 which is a lot lighter and I would imagine would present no problem to the Tahoe. But man, it was such great deal on the 280. Oh Well. thanks to everyone again.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

H. Russell said:


> Thanks for your replies and help. I pretty much had done the research and figured the 280 is too big for the Tahoe. Unfortunately, I just bought the Tahoe and don't want another truck. I guess I'll have to drop back to the 230 which is a lot lighter and I would imagine would present no problem to the Tahoe. But man, it was such great deal on the 280. Oh Well. thanks to everyone again.


I think that would be a wise choice. The camper might have been a good deal, but after you factored in the cost of a new truck....... maybe not so much.









Check out Lakeshore RV or Holman RV if you are willing to drive to pick up the trailer.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

H. Russell said:


> Thanks for your replies and help. I pretty much had done the research and figured the 280 is too big for the Tahoe. Unfortunately, I just bought the Tahoe and don't want another truck. I guess I'll have to drop back to the 230 which is a lot lighter and I would imagine would present no problem to the Tahoe. But man, it was such great deal on the 280. Oh Well. thanks to everyone again.


I am not sure that the 230RS would be better. We have a 250RS and the difference between it and the 230RS isn't much in length and the weight is around 7550# at max capacity. We are pulling the 250RS with a 2500 RAm and it does ok. I couldn't see pulling our trailer with a tahoe though.


----------

